# Thoughs on Litter Genie



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I finally broke down and bought one of those litter collector things, even though I was sort of repulsed by the idea, I like getting it the heck out of my house asap, but I have three cats, and I scoop poop and pee all dang day. And it was on sale for $14 at Target. So I have only had it for a day, and although I like the idea, I'm a little aggravated. The bottom part doesn't seem to want to snap together tightly, it doesn't seem to line up right. Of course, I did not notice this before I started using it, and I really don't want to bring it back. I was just wondering if anyone had this particular model and know what I'm talking about, and if this is an issue, and how do you like it? I'm hoping that I will like it, and I figure, if I don't, I only spent $14 on it. Oh, and I couldn't get the stupid scooper to stay on the side, because then it really didn't seem to want to close. Wondering if I just threw $14 down the toilet or if I will end up liking this thing.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I love mine, but it doesn't stay snapped together, which is annoying when I try to move it. Otherwise, it is fantastic to not have to take out the trash every day. I've been using it for months and I still love it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

well, what I did wasn't quite as fancy but worked just as good and did the same thing.

I bought one of these off ebay : 6x2 gallon bucket with lid

I bought a roll of garbage bags for a small pedal trash can.

I would twist the top of the bag like you do with a loaf of bread in a bag, then clip it off with a clothes pin. Put the lid back on it which made it air tight.

Remove the whole works at the end of the week, toss in the garbage and put in a fresh bag.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

My opinion... its okay. It took me awhile to become comfortable with it as I'm not very dextrous (think anti-handyman) - but now that I know how it works and goes together (including replacing the bags) I think it is, as I said, okay (not great).

My neighbor uses a Dekor Plus Diaper Disposal System which is, in all ways, superior, but it cost nearly $50. It is easier to drop things into it and much larger.

And that is my criticism of the Litter Genie... and make sure you are not just dumping the clumps into it, the small plastic poop bags (for dogs and such) make a BIG difference in odor after you tie them off.

In summary, it is okay because it is convenient and works - but I don't like how it opens and how much it holds. I find it difficult to drop the bag into it and it doesn't last even a week with just two kittens. So I give it a 2 1/2 out of 5.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I use the Litter Locker, and if you don't have the cartridge in the correct side up, it will fall into the container when you drop litter in it. But otherwise, it stays in there pretty snuggly. I just open the lid and dump, and it works really well. I'm not sure if the Litter Genie is the same way?


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

When I was making the decision I did a lot of research on the options and chose the Litter Champ. It is far superior to the other in my opinion. No cartridge, no "spinning", no maintenance required at all. Absolutely zero smell to it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I bought the Litter Locker, which is similar, but I almost found it more trouble than it's worth in trying to knock all the poops and pees down into the baggie below and then sometimes having to open it up just to shuffle the bag around if it isn't properly full. I also didn't realise I was almost out of bags and ended up trying to pull out more and ending with with about 6 inches of plastic. A few other times I pulled WAY too much out at once... it was annoying. Factoring in the cost of the refills (closer to 10 dollars!) and now I'm just using it as a glorified plastic bag holder. I keep some double bagged grocery store bags inside that are twisted off.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

We have Litter Genie and it is okay. I ran out of the bags and just started to use one plastic garbage or store bag and use it like a garbage can. I think an airtight plastic garbage can would work just as well. The bags they come with are handy, but run out too quickly for me and can get pricey imo.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

It's funny this topic was just brought up - I actually just bought two, and I am honestly in LOVE, but I just started using them like two days ago. It has just helped me scoop more diligently, since it's really just so convenient. I haven't had any issues and was surprised that I pretty much figured out how to put it together all on my own. I haven't had to change the bags yet... and I have 6 cats. :| We will see as the time goes on, but as of right now I loveeee it. I only have the regular litter genie, not sure what the plus is and what the difference truly is.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone with a Litter Genie, is there something I am supposed to do, to twist the bags somehow? I have just been pulling the cartridge but I'm wonderning if it is supposed to twist the bag somehow, and I'm not doing it right? I've only had it two days and Ihave not changed it yet, not sure yet if I'm doing it right.


----------



## Hopps (Oct 21, 2013)

I love the litter genie! No you don't have to twist the bags. You pull the bag through, tie a knot at the end and place it into the litter genie. Then you close it up!


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I love my litter Genie! For one cat, I empty it twice a week. I could let it wait for an entire week, but I have a great sense of smell. Artie's poops really stink!
In the winter, I just stick the waste in a plastic bag and put it on my balcony. When I go out, then I place it in the dumpster--frozen waste!! LOL! 
Seriously, litter Genies are worth the expense..


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

Even with stinky kitten poop, we've loved the litter genie.

As Hopps said, you start by tying a knot in the bag material and simply stuff it down the center down into the genie. Pull the sliding door open and push the bag in until it is a few inches passed the sliding door and close the sliding door. 

When you scoop the litter box, simply open the lid of the genie and drop the contents in. Then open the sliding door and let the litter fall. Then close the door. Usually, once you've got things started, the weight of the litter will keep pulling more bag out as you go (plus a little in-and-out with the sliding door should be enough to get the litter to fall low enough to get the sliding door closed).

With two cats and two litter boxes (and therefore two litter genies) we use about 18" of bag material per genie per week.

Target has the cheapest refills I've seen (compared to any pet stores).


----------



## Jessica4Bama (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone use the litter genie along with the breeze litter system? I figure one bag would last a lot longer since all that is going in is poop. I am thinking about switching to the breeze system, and I love my litter genie.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

I have the litter genie and I LOVE it. My boyfriend bought it as a surprise present for me because he knows how much my Moosey means to me and how much I hate wasting plastic bags. It was such an awesome gesture and I use it every day. 

I disinfect it every week when I dump it. I use lysol wipes to clean the top part where the litter gets stuck, and I wash the scooper with hot water.

I wouldn't give this thing up for the world.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> Anyone with a Litter Genie, is there something I am supposed to do, to twist the bags somehow? I have just been pulling the cartridge but I'm wonderning if it is supposed to twist the bag somehow, and I'm not doing it right? I've only had it two days and Ihave not changed it yet, not sure yet if I'm doing it right.


Best way to use it is to NOT dump directly into it, but put the "stuff" in a small bag like Arm & Hammer Easy-Tie Wast Bags, and tie that off and dump it in.

If you are new to it, when it is "full" and you press the button to tilt it back, you pull out some of the bag, and use the cutter... then TIE IT IN A KNOT.

Then you pull out a length of it and tie THAT in a knot and that "becomes" your new "bag." 

I've found that with two cats it only lasts 4 days, so I'm replacing it with the previously mentioned diaper pail. Also, the opening is small, and it is large on that pail too. Those are my complaints.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

It works OK for me; Its handy to carry between the two litter boxes and when theres a foot of snow on the ground its nice not to have to walk to the dumpster every time you scoop. I'm a bit obsessive about scooping. 1 outside trip instead of 3-4 a day makes a difference to me. 

One trick I figured out: When I am ready to empty the container, I tie a bread tie around the bag before I cut it. Then its sealed off without me having to tie a knot and I don't get a whiff of 2 day old cat litter. I tie a knot in the end of the new bag as usual.


----------



## Keeli (Apr 6, 2014)

I love my litter Genie. Pick don't have to take pee and poop outside everyday. With two cats, changing the bag every week is about how long it lasts. I love the fact that the plastic bag in the container does not let the smell come through. I used a bag and bucket with a lid at one time, but taking the lid off the smell would knock you over. 

Love love my litter genie. Hope they never stop making them!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

howsefrau32 said:


> Anyone with a Litter Genie, is there something I am supposed to do, to twist the bags somehow? I have just been pulling the cartridge but I'm wonderning if it is supposed to twist the bag somehow, and I'm not doing it right? I've only had it two days and Ihave not changed it yet, not sure yet if I'm doing it right.


There is a youtube instructional clip of this. Put in "litter genie" in the search box of their website. (Wasn't sure this was going to infringe rights if I posted the link, so I didn't do it this time).

Pro's about it:
-Great for apartment dwellers; toss with trash weekly
-Completely contained odors in winter months when windows mainly shut in my bedroom
-Easily portable from litter box to litter box (no prob with it opening accidentally unless it was _extremely_ heavy inside :yikes)

Con's:
-Refills can be pricey (about $7-$10 each)
-Additional item to clean/disinfect weekly
-Item can be too small for multi-pet household

I use regular trash bags as refills instead now, and disinfect with lysol spray and some paper towels to help eliminate odors. I also wish that the squarish opening was a bit larger as I use a bigger scoop, not the one that came with it, but I'm probably just a teensy bit anal about everything. :crazy


----------



## sherrymyra (Feb 23, 2014)

I love it. I have just started using small tie wraps instead of using knots to tie it off. It is awesome. I don't have the issue of it not locking correctly.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

I now use the Dekor Plus Diaper Disposal System, and it lasts 7-10 days (two cats) before pulling out and retying. And the tube itself lasts 4 changes. Love it, much larger opening, holds so much more.

I didn't feel like changing out for a new tube, so I brought out my Litter Genie - and yep, only 3 days. So I haven't changed my opinion. It's okay, but the Dekor is much, much better.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I have the litter locker 2. And I love it! I love not having to take a bag full of nasty stuff outside every day. It lasts about 2 weeks for me, with one cat... but then it's VERY full. Absolutely no smell at all! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## B&KsDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

The people I'm getting Buster and Kramer from have it and swear by how well it works.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I used to have the litter locker II but with three cats who only eat wet food, the bag filled up after the second scooping, so it wasn't much of a help. It was easier just to take it to the trash in the garage.


----------

